# miso



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

Hi Heather,first I want to thank you so much for your books. I bought both of them a week after I was diagnosed and they have been a godsend. I am also in love with your cooking show, I find it informative and everything is so yummy! I was just wondering about miso, what exactly is it?I don't really know where to look for it because I live in Ontario and there are no asian markets where I live. I've never had salmon but that recipe looks so good, but I have no clue what exactly miso is or where i can get it. Our grocery stores are not very good on keeping up with vegitarian-style products. Thanks for your thoughts!ps - I would buy a dvd of your cooking shows if you made it.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I'm so glad you like the cooking show. That's really nice to hear.Miso is a fermented soy product that's really nutritious and adds a kind of indescribably meaty/salty flavor to foods. It's been around for thousands of years. It comes in small plastic tubs and you use just a few spoonfulls at a time for cooking. It will stay fresh for months in the fridge.I don't know if Canadian grocery stores carry it - a lot of US markets do, often in the produce department or wherever they stock refrigerated soy milk or soy cheese (miso has to be refrigerated). If you have any kind of local health food market they should carry it. You might also call any local Japanese restaurants or sushi bars and ask them where they get their miso. They may actually be willing to just sell you a small tub of it.Hope this helps. I don't know what to suggest as a substitution for miso in that particular salmon recipe.Best,Heather


----------

